

Perils of pop philosophy - jseliger
http://jseliger.com/2009/06/01/highly-recommended-the-perils-of-pop-philosophy

======
jseliger
Note that I also put up a brief link here:
[http://jseliger.com/2009/06/01/highly-recommended-the-
perils...](http://jseliger.com/2009/06/01/highly-recommended-the-perils-of-
pop-philosophy) which provides a few comments on reading "Perils of pop
philosophy."

The issues Sanchez discusses are very close to my own work because I'm going
to an academic conference dealing with institutions, and I'm writing a paper
that takes a New Historicist perspective on how novels about academia deal
with institutional forces and systems. Such systems usually don't come out
well in these novels, but Sanchez is a handy reminder of some of their
benefits.

